# Grizzly G0766 Its here!!!



## BassBlaster

Just sayin!

I picked it up from the trucking company yesterday and my brother and buddy helped me get it to the basement and put together. I havnt put any wood on it yet but I did power it up and play with all the buttons. Oh this baby is sweet!! Its so smooth and quiet. I have the next 10 days off work too!! Now I have the lathe to hang with the big boys. Lets see if I have any skill!!

Gonna get me one of Cliffs hollowing systems soon.

I have a couple of people that I owe items too. Let me get familiar with this puppy and Ill start working on those.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 10


----------



## barry richardson

Congrats Dennis, your all set now!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Outstanding, Dennis! Let some chips fly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill

Does indeed look like a nice machine! Congrats--the wait paid off.
Not regretting jumping ship tho---the Laguna 18/47 that I got in almost new condition fills my bill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray

Can't wait til I upgrade to a big boy. Have fun, looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Jealous for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinky

Looks nice!!! It looks like those legs will accept shelves easily. With 22" capacity I'm thinking a plywood box filled with sand might be nice when you start pushing it to its' limits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Congrats Dennis ! Looks like an awesome lathe. Your shop is way too clean and now you have the perfect solution for that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

I don't think you will regret getting that puppy. Turn, turn and turn some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Congrats ! Its way to clean in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BassBlaster

Lol, thanks guys! Yes the shop is clean around the lathe but the rest of it is a disaster area. Ive still yet to turn anything on this bad boy. Been busy busy. Had some tractor issues to take care of and that took a couple weeks on top of my boys baseball schedule taking up a ton of our time. Last game was yesterday and tryouts for next season is this Sat. Ive discovered that once you enter the world of travel baseball, baseball becomes your life. On top of all of that, we decided that the renting thing is just not for us anymore and were shopping for our first home. Who would have thought that looking at homes would be so time consuming!?! One of the requirements in our new home is that it has an existing shop or room to build a shop! Tired of working in the basement. So anyhow, Im excited about my new toy but I havnt a clue when Ill be able to play with it! Hopefully soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD

Dennis, congrats. Always nice getting new toys! I'm sure you're going to love it.

Just a note... You probably already thought about this, but you'll likely want to move that pvc tool rack to the right a bit for a number of reasons. First, and most important is that you don't want to be reaching across your work to get a tool. Secondary reason would be that anything from the middle of your bed and to the left will get COVERED in shavings...which will be not only a pain to clean if your rack is there, but you don't want wet curlies all over your tools. Just a thought...

Enjoy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Nice looking machine! Can't wait for you to put it through its paces and give us a full review!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner

Dennis

Very nice.


MikeMD said:


> Just a note... You probably already thought about this, but you'll likely want to move that pvc tool rack to the right a bit for a number of reasons. First, and most important is that you don't want to be reaching across your work to get a tool. Secondary reason would be that anything from the middle of your bed and to the left will get COVERED in shavings...which will be not only a pain to clean if your rack is there, but you don't want wet curlies all over your tools. Just a thought...



I agree with Mike and one more thing is to make many more PVC tool holders. I've found that tool just multiply by themselves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BassBlaster

Yes, I still need to do something with that rack. It worked great where it is for my mini but this is definitely no mini!! I have tools behind the rack, on a shelf to the left of the lathe and several other tools scattered about. I think they breed when Im not in the shop. Cant say Im gonna complain about that though!


----------



## MikeMD

Dennis, put everything you can to the right of the lathe. That way, if you need something...anything, you don't need to reach/step into the firing line of the spinning blank. Yeah, yeah...we are 'supposed' to turn the lathe off each time we reach for another tool, move the tool rest or banjo, or do anything else...but we don't always. So, the fewer times we have to get in that line, the better. The one thing I don't love about this lathe from the pics...the on/off switch and VS control are on the headstock...again, you have to reach across the blank to turn it on and off, and to adjust the speed. Not sure if a remote switch can be added to this model. If it can, I'd highly recommend one. I'm sure you're gonna love the lathe. It is a giant leap up from a mini/midi!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

MikeMD said:


> Dennis, put everything you can to the right of the lathe. That way, if you need something...anything, you don't need to reach/step into the firing line of the spinning blank. Yeah, yeah...we are 'supposed' to turn the lathe off each time we reach for another tool, move the tool rest or banjo, or do anything else...but we don't always. So, the fewer times we have to get in that line, the better. The one thing I don't love about this lathe from the pics...the on/off switch and VS control are on the headstock...again, you have to reach across the blank to turn it on and off, and to adjust the speed. Not sure if a remote switch can be added to this model. If it can, I'd highly recommend one. I'm sure you're gonna love the lathe. It is a giant leap up from a mini/midi!!!!!


Was just fixing to post that. I've made that mistake and now have gouges on magnetic strip in front of large. Got sleeve caught up in large by reaching over to the left. No more tools on left and no more sleeves. I was extremely lucky lathe was on 400 rpm and big fat belly hit the kill switch


----------



## MikeMD

Glad you didn't get caught up worse, Tony...

BTW, for anyone that doesn't know me: I am NOT one of your 'alarmist' or 'safety this and safety that' kinda guys. I do things that many wouldn't. Not because I'm brave and bold. Mostly because I'm lazy and dumb. So, please don't read my last two posts as just another overly cautious worry wart trying to safe proof the world. Rather, it is beyond me why manufacturers design lathes to make us reach across out work to adjust the machine and it is a great way for someone to get hurt. And yes, admittedly, I've had a spinning blank tap my face shield once while I was fooling with the lathe. Dumb, dumb, dumb...I know. But it is like making you have to adjust the radio in your car by reaching through the steering wheel. Won't always be a problem, but the one time you need to swerve while adjusting the wheel, either you won't be able to swerve, or you'll break your wrist...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WoodLove

Congrats on the new lathe. I have the Grizzly G0632 and couldn't be happier.... unless I had your lathe. I am certain you will love turning on the lathe. I do agree that you should relocate your chisel rack to the right of the lathe. I did this because my chisels were located where yours are and when I reached for a different chisel I nearly caught the work piece with my face. Anyways, congrats.


----------



## justallan

Congrats on the new toy, Dennis. You might ought to snap a pic real fast of the nice clean floor though, You may not ever see it again.


----------



## DavidDobbs

My tools are a bit higher but I like them here is the only easy pic I can find.
That is a large I think behind all that wood.....lol


----------



## irpat

Looking at buying this lathe myself, curious if you have had a chance to put it through the paces yet? Any strong likes or dislikes? 
thanks,
Patrick


----------

